# Neue Seite für Schwedenfans



## Thomas9904 (23. November 2005)

*Werbung von unserem Partner Pits Angelreisen:*

Pit hat seine Seiten neu gestaltet, reingucken lohnt sich!!


----------



## schwedenklausi (23. November 2005)

*AW: Neue Seite für Schwedenfans*

Kann sein , das mein rechner defekt ist.
ich kann nur die startseite öffnen.sonst nur Fehler
schwedenklausi


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. November 2005)

*AW: Neue Seite für Schwedenfans*

Oben links auf auf "Zum Schärengarten - Insel Risö" drücken, dann kommste rein (geht jedenfalls bei mir).


----------



## schwedenhaus (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Neue Seite für Schwedenfans*

ja schweden sind gerade eine woche zurück.....
echte und zander sowie regenbogenforellen.....
aber eisekalt.......
auf zugefrorenen seen....


----------



## Nitro (25. November 2008)

*AW: Neue Seite für Schwedenfans*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Oben links auf auf "Zum Schärengarten - Insel Risö" drücken, dann kommste rein (geht jedenfalls bei mir).



Das ist auch das einzigste was funzt,alle anderen darunter sind tot.


----------



## carp_master (25. November 2008)

*AW: Neue Seite für Schwedenfans*

Ahoi,

da hat der Fehlerteufel aber kräftig zugeschlagen.
So macht es leider keinen Spaß die Seite anzuschauen.

Viele Links sind tot, das Javascript der Navigation hat schwere Macken, Bilder gibt es nicht, Wetter gibt es nicht, Impressum geht nicht, Kontakt geht nicht...

Mag der Anbieter auch noch so gut sein, aber durch ein solches Webangebot verschlechtern sich fast alle Chancen...


----------



## Koelnhorst (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Neue Seite für Schwedenfans*

Tach auch,
mal ne Frooge. Welche Art von Angelerlaubnis ist für Schweden notwendig?
Will nächstes Jahr mal hin, an einen der großen Seen.
Gruß,
Koelnhorst


----------



## lille pojken (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Neue Seite für Schwedenfans*



Koelnhorst schrieb:


> Tach auch,
> mal ne Frooge. Welche Art von Angelerlaubnis ist für Schweden notwendig?
> Will nächstes Jahr mal hin, an einen der großen Seen.
> Gruß,
> Koelnhorst


 
Hejsan

Die Ostsee und die Fuenf grössten seeen in Schweden sind frei,auch fuer Turis und Ausländer!!!
Ansonsten brauchst du immer nur einen Erlaubnisschein fuer das jeweilige gewässer!!!

MvH Lars


----------



## schwedenhaus (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Neue Seite für Schwedenfans*



Koelnhorst schrieb:


> Tach auch,
> mal ne Frooge. Welche Art von Angelerlaubnis ist für Schweden notwendig?
> Will nächstes Jahr mal hin, an einen der großen Seen.
> Gruß,
> Koelnhorst


hallo eigentlich garkeine den schweden ist ein freies land im gegensatz zu deutschland und auch nicht so korpt !
das heist viele halten sich an das recht zb auch beim angeln...
die meisten sen haben die möglichkeit vom uferoder vom boot aus zu angeln es fallen meist sehr geringe gebühren an zb 5 euro oder 20 euro für ein jahr !
aus diesen geldern werden karten und übernachtungshäuser gebaut und sauber gehaltenincl. müllendsorgung und und und...traumhaft !
es gibt sogar angelhäuser die das ganze jahr offen sind und unbewacht !trotzdem sind sie sauber unbeschmiert und nicht verwüstet.
wenn mal an hot spot zander in säffle und so ein angel sheriff steht so kann man immer noch nachzahlen oder direkt bezahlen das sollte man auch machen den es ist gut angelegtes geld.
Solche angelwächter die unfreundlich und fast mit stasi methoden die angler in deutschland traktiren gibt es nicht !
selbst die kinder lernen wie man richtig angeldund sie halten sich dran !
man findet oft angler geschirr mitten in der landschaft stehen lasst es stehen es klaut keiner ! wenn ihr es nicht tut.
www.schwedenhaus-mieten.de


----------



## schwedenhaus (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Neue Seite für Schwedenfans*

Leider gibt es wieder mal negatives
speziel von den fähren scandlines.
früher hatte mann di möglichkeit eine hin und rückfahrt von schweden aus zu buchen die galt immer ein jahr !
jetzt hat sich das fährmonopol wieder eine neue einnahme quelle einfallen lassen nähmlich diese nur noch 3 monate gelten zu lassen wie sinnig ! dadurch kann man nur noch eine fahrt kaufen und das wird teuer!!!!!speziell für vielfahrer schade für die schwedische touristik industrie !
mich würde mal interessieren ob scandlines noch staatliche mittel bekommt für dieses monopool es soll auch die bundesbahn daran beteiligt sein ?
im gespräch mit einm koch der scandlines über das schlechte essen sagte er mir das man ja früher selber gekocht habe und heute alles fertig angeliefert käme selbst die schöne immer leckere remoulade aus danemark haben sie verhunzt.
die danische seite ist oft unfreundlich und mies gelaunt an den kassen wenn die genervten deutschen kommen.das gleiche in rostock !
Ich fahre seit 30 jahren und würde gerne eine andere fähre nehmen wenn es deine gebe.
Die mitarbeiter haben angst vor der brücke aber sie tun auch nichts dagegen ,diese brücke hätte dann ur einen vorteil das man sich nicht mehr mit den miesgelaunten mitarbeitern rumschlagen muss.Ich weiss aber auch das vieles von oben kommt bzw nicht 
und das die mitarbeiter deshalb resegnieren.
SCHADE::::
ÜBRIEGENS IHR KÖNNT FAHREN WIE IHR WOLLT
 ENDWEDER MEHR AUTO ODER MEHR FÄHRE 
ES KOSTET IMMER FAST DAS GLEICHE 
WELCHE ROUTE MAn AUCH NIMMT
 ZUFALL ODER ABSPRACHE !|krach:


----------



## peter II (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Neue Seite für Schwedenfans*

man muss ja nicht immer die Fähre nehmen übers Festland ist es auch mal ganz angenehm wenn auch einiges länger und damit teurer, dafür mal ein bischen Abwechselung


----------



## fischer-koenig (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Neue Seite für Schwedenfans*

Hallo Angelfreunde,
ich möchte dieses Jahr mit meinem Wohnmobil nach Schweden.Hat von Euch jemand Erfahrung wo man gut angeln und übernachten kann? Wieviel kostet ein Angelschein an den Gewässern.


----------



## hajobu (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Neue Seite für Schwedenfans*

quote=fischer-koenig;2351590]Hallo Angelfreunde,
ich möchte dieses Jahr mit meinem Wohnmobil nach Schweden.Hat von Euch jemand Erfahrung wo man gut angeln und übernachten kann? Wieviel kostet ein Angelschein an den Gewässern.[/quote]


----------



## Fishermensfriend2 (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Neue Seite für Schwedenfans*

Hallo liebe Angelkollegen!!!
Hätte dar bissel hilfe und paar tipps nötig!!#cMöchte im sommer mit 2 freunden nach göteborg zum  würden gern wissen fischen fliegen!! wir wo man direkt bei göteborg gut fischen kann und auch zelten!!!! würd mich echt freun wenn mir einer helfen könnte Danke im vorraus|rolleyes


----------



## dkanglerpapa (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Neue Seite für Schwedenfans*

Moin, 
gugstu camping.se!
Ich fahr da auch mit m womo hin samt Familie!
angeln kann man überall! 1000 seen und flüsse und viiiiel Küste! - Was willste? welcher fisch?


----------



## hajobu (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Neue Seite für Schwedenfans*

Fahr mal nach Schweden ohne Fähre !!!!Wäre für den Tip dankbar...


----------



## Südschwedenfan (2. März 2009)

*AW: Neue Seite für Schwedenfans*

Hallo HaJoBu;

Seit 1998 gibt es die Brücke " FÜNEN-SEELAND "

Dann bis Kopenhagen fahren und über die Öresundbrücke nach Malmö/Schweden.

Ganz ohne Fähre!!

Gruss
Südschwedenfan


----------



## hajobu (4. März 2009)

*AW: Neue Seite für Schwedenfans*

kannst du mir sagen, wie teuer die Überfahrt über die Brücke Fünen-Seeland ist ?


----------



## Südschwedenfan (4. März 2009)

*AW: Neue Seite für Schwedenfans*

Hallo HaJoBu;

Schau mal unter  www.storebaelt.dk/deutsch

ZB.  Einfache Fahrt: PKW bis 6 m. 215 DKK = 30 €

Gruss


----------



## Andi_Östringen (11. März 2009)

*AW: Neue Seite für Schwedenfans*

Hallo Schwedenfans,

ich fahre dieses Jahr (August) das erste Mal nach Schweden.
Wir sind bei Hovmanstorp am See Rottnen.
Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## hajobu (11. März 2009)

*AW: Neue Seite für Schwedenfans*



Südschwedenfan schrieb:


> Hallo HaJoBu;
> 
> Schau mal unter  www.storebaelt.dk/deutsch
> 
> ...


Vielen Dank ! An diese Möglichkeit nach Schweden zu kommen habe ich wirklich nicht gedacht ! Sind es eben ein paar Kilometer mehr, aber mal was anderes zu sehen und außerdem fängt der Urlaub ja daheim bei der Abfahrt an !!. Vielen Dank für den Tip!!!!!!
Und es ist ja auch noch eine Menge Geld, die man spart !!


----------



## horst050957 (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Neue Seite für Schwedenfans*

Hallo Schwedenfans,|kopfkrat
fahre im August 2009 das 1. mal nach Schweden.
Ort Arkelstorp bei Kristianstad.
Wer war schon mal da? kann mir jemand Tipps geben?
#6
Grüße aus dem Saarland


----------



## Pits Angelreise (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Neue Seite für Schwedenfans*



carp_master schrieb:


> Ahoi,
> 
> da hat der Fehlerteufel aber kräftig zugeschlagen.
> So macht es leider keinen Spaß die Seite anzuschauen.
> ...


 
Hej,
auf der Startseite steht:

Diese Seite ist optimiert für IE ab Version 4.0 bei einer Auflösung von 1024 x 768 im Vollbildmodus

Wer mit "Firefox" drüberschaut hat leider ein Problem. Fehler ist bekannt!
Bei vielen Internetseiten bestehen ähnliche Schwierigkeiten, daher habe ich und auch viele andere sowohl den Internet-Explorer als auch Firefox im Einsatz.
Sorry für die Fehler mit Firefox, wir arbeiten daran.
Grüße Pit​


----------

